# Meine Vorderbremse is ******** :(



## GizzZ (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo leute
ich hab mir vor 4 monaten ein wtp nova zugelegt. Vorder wie Hinterbremse waren ziemlich schlecht also hab ich mal die felgen abgeschmiergelt (4h arbeit ) hinten hats en bissel was gebracht. Dann hab ich mir neue bremsbeläge gekauft und hinten is es jetzt eigentlich super bloß vorne is unverändert ********. Die bremsbacken sinn beide gleichweit entefrnt von der felge und parallel sind sie auch. Könntet ihr mir sagen was da nicht stimmt? Die Bremsen an sich sollen eigentlich ganz in Ordnung sein hat mein Fahrrad-händler gemeint. Die bremsen sind übrigens von tektro. Welche genau das sinn weiß ich net ich kenn mich halt noch net so aus in der Materie...


----------



## jimbim (7. Juli 2005)

Einstellen??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (7. Juli 2005)

wer hat denn bitte ne VR-bremse am rad?   

bau ab, ist leichter und beim BMX brauch man eh nur die hintere bremse.


----------



## jimbim (7. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat denn bitte ne VR-bremse am rad?
> 
> bau ab, ist leichter und beim BMX brauch man eh nur die hintere bremse.


vlt will der ja flat n bissl aba sonst haste recht -wie imma-


----------



## GizzZ (7. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat denn bitte ne VR-bremse am rad?
> 
> bau ab, ist leichter und beim BMX brauch man eh nur die hintere bremse.


ohh ja die 50 gramm werdens sicher ausmachen -.- und außerdem brauch ich die weil ich ein endo (oder endu?!?) hinbekommen will.
Und was soll ich da noch alles einstellen?! Die zugkraft is vollkommen ok und die bremsbacken stehen eigentlich optimal 

@jimbim:
ich mach eigentlich alles -.- da ich mein bike erst 4 monate hab probier ich einfach nur aus. Wobei ich am liebsten so durch die straßen fetz und irgendwo hoch und runter spring ^^


----------



## ZoMa (7. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> wer hat denn bitte ne VR-bremse am rad?
> 
> bau ab, ist leichter und beim BMX brauch man eh nur die hintere bremse.



Dich sollte man an deinem Nokon erhängen!


----------



## evil_rider (7. Juli 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> ohh ja die 50 gramm werdens sicher ausmachen -.- und außerdem brauch ich die weil ich ein endo (oder endu?!?) hinbekommen will.
> Und was soll ich da noch alles einstellen?! Die zugkraft is vollkommen ok und die bremsbacken stehen eigentlich optimal
> 
> @jimbim:
> ich mach eigentlich alles -.- da ich mein bike erst 4 monate hab probier ich einfach nur aus. Wobei ich am liebsten so durch die straßen fetz und irgendwo hoch und runter spring ^^




endo...   
sorry!  

mach halt footjam.
und 50g... lol, du meinst wohl locker 400g


----------



## evil_rider (7. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Dich sollte man an deinem Nokon erhängen!



neidisch?


----------



## GizzZ (7. Juli 2005)

400 g  ?!?! oha meine pegs wiegen ja grad mal 200 g wie kann dann die bremse doppelt so viel wiegen?! naja aber dann mal dazu was is ein ffotjam?    srry aber ich hab mein bmx erst seit 4 monaten.  Und könntet ihr mir net einfach nur tips geben wie z.b. zieh die und die schraube ma an oder so was.


----------



## jimbim (7. Juli 2005)

Hallo!
So stellst du die bremse ein:
Du machst die Schraube , wo das Bremskabel rausguckt lose.
Dann ziehst du das Kabel ein Stück an und machst die Schraube wieder zu (du musst drauf achten, das die Bremsklötze nicht zu weit an der Felge sind.


----------



## GizzZ (7. Juli 2005)

ja das isses ja gerade. Die bremsklötze sin evtl 2mm von der felge entfernt und stehen vollkommen parallel zu der felge. Und die zugkraft is auch ok. Wenn ich so fest zudrück wie nur geht bin ich mit dem bremshebel noch etwa 1cm vom lenker entfernt oder so. Also daran kanns nicht liegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [YoSHi] (7. Juli 2005)

versuchs mal mit lachsfarbenen KoolStop Belegen(Insider)


----------



## Hertener (7. Juli 2005)

Was für Beläge hast Du?
Ich würde Dir lachsfarbene KoolStop Eagle 2 empfehlen. Die packen bei mir sauber auf der schwarzen Felge. 

EDIT: Da war der [YoSHi] wohl schneller!


----------



## derFisch (7. Juli 2005)

muss evil recht geben! Fuß aufem Reifen reicht vollkommen aus

Edit:
Sonst steht hier schon alles Wichtige geschrieben. Beläge und Züge sind interessant.


----------



## Hertener (8. Juli 2005)

Mhm, Fuss auf'm Reifen, schön und gut, aber nicht für jede Aktion die richtige Methode, IMHO.


----------



## derFisch (8. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Mhm, Fuss auf'm Reifen, schön und gut, aber nicht für jede Aktion die richtige Methode, IMHO.


also ich komm eigtl. immer damit aus. Hab gar keine andere Bremse am Rad


----------



## evil_rider (8. Juli 2005)

[YoSHi] schrieb:
			
		

> versuchs mal mit lachsfarbenen KoolStop Belegen(Insider)




auf schwarzer felge?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paine (8. Juli 2005)

oder schmier die felge mal mit cola ein und lass bissl einwirken, aber kann sein dass die bremse dann komische geräusche macht


----------



## Hertener (8. Juli 2005)

$H4R]{Y schrieb:
			
		

> Hab gar keine andere Bremse am Rad


Eine Bremse am Rad bedeutet nicht, dass man sie unentweg benutzt. Ich bin gestern ein bischen in der Stadt gewesen und habe mich am Bunny2Manual versucht, wobei ich die ganze Zeit nobrakes gefahren bin. Und dann war mir auf einmal nach einem G-Turn - oder machst Du den auch mit dem Fuß?  


@ evil
Jepp, lachsrot auf schwarz!


----------



## derFisch (8. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Eine Bremse am Rad bedeutet nicht, dass man sie unentweg benutzt. Ich bin gestern ein bischen in der Stadt gewesen und habe mich am Bunny2Manual versucht, wobei ich die ganze Zeit nobrakes gefahren bin. Und dann war mir auf einmal nach einem G-Turn - oder machst Du den auch mit dem Fuß?
> 
> 
> @ evil
> Jepp, lachsrot auf schwarz!



was ist ein G-turn? Kann mir darunter gerad nix vorstellen.


----------



## Hertener (8. Juli 2005)

Oder auch Rock-Walk oder so.
180er Endo to 180er auf dem Hinterrad...weißt Du's?


----------



## derFisch (8. Juli 2005)

Ich kenn das als Trialtechnik, aber hab das aufm Bmx noch nie probiert, oder gesehen. Naja den 180 endo würd ich vielleicht noch hinkriegen, dann aufm Hr weiterzudrehen könnte aber problematisch werden


----------



## Hertener (8. Juli 2005)

Jepp, ich probiere auch noch. Aber langsam wird's was. Und wenn ich fertig bin, soll's mal so aussehen:
http://cnybmx.com/tricks/flatland/rockwalk.htm


----------



## ZoMa (8. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> neidisch?



Ja ganz bestimmt, fahr ohne Bremse, weil ich kein geld für nen Nokon hab...

Wenn ich früher nen Nokon gebräucht hätte, hätte ich ernsthaft an meinen Bastelskills gezweifelt.

Und wenn er Endos mit Vr Bremse machen will, lass ihn doch. Was hast du denn am Anfang gemacht? Bunnnyhop Tailwhip wahrscheinlich...

Das einige was du tust is labern. Zeig mal nen Video dass beiweist, dass du dein Setup auch wirklich einsetzt..


----------



## [YoSHi] (8. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> auf schwarzer felge?


oeh ja keine Ahnung. Hab selber ne Chromfelge, dachte halt die wären auf jeder Oberfläche das nonplusultra.


----------



## Hund (8. Juli 2005)

Hallo
bremse nein und wen dan nur hinten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
und das da auf dem video ist kein G-turn auserdem ist das da ein traler trick das macht man nicht mit bmx     
G-turn ist schwer zu erklören man dret so schleifartig um wen man faki fährt!!      
und wen wireklich vorderatbremse wilst kauf dir  ne cromfelge und vernümpftige bremse,hebel,leitung und beläge!!!
und evil hat reche      
Ps. würde mir hir ein par mer "BMXer" wünschen die etwas peil vom leben haben sind hir glaubich grad so zu 6 man oder so die etwas davon wirklich verstehen

mfg
Hund


----------



## evil_rider (9. Juli 2005)

ZoMa schrieb:
			
		

> Ja ganz bestimmt, fahr ohne Bremse, weil ich kein geld für nen Nokon hab...
> 
> Wenn ich früher nen Nokon gebräucht hätte, hätte ich ernsthaft an meinen Bastelskills gezweifelt.
> 
> ...




nein, aber niemals endos... weil die sind so schwul wie rosa wattebäuschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## evil_rider (9. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Oder auch Rock-Walk oder so.
> 180er Endo to 180er auf dem Hinterrad...weißt Du's?




180-nosepick to 180-tailtap...


----------



## Hertener (9. Juli 2005)

evil_rider schrieb:
			
		

> 180-nosepick to 180-tailtap...


Jepp, genau so, irgendwie.

& @ Hund
Ich fahre spazieren, und dafür brauche ich eine Bremse. Wer meint, er braucht eine, der soll sie auch fahren. Und wer eine zu wenig hat, der wird es schon merken.  

EDIT: Schwule Wattebäuschen-Endos sind der Hit. Mach'ma auf OldSchool: footjam-nohand-mäßig.


----------



## GizzZ (9. Juli 2005)

Hund schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> bremse nein und wen dan nur hinten!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> und das da auf dem video ist kein G-turn auserdem ist das da ein traler trick das macht man nicht mit bmx
> G-turn ist schwer zu erklören man dret so schleifartig um wen man faki fährt!!
> ...


 kannst du dann nich wenigstens schreiben was du mir empfehlen würdets?! 

und an die anderen die mir lachrote bremsklötze empfehlen:
ich hab meine felgen abgeschmiergelt was wär da ein optimaler bremsklotz?
oder war des einfach nur en dummer scherz?


----------



## Hund (10. Juli 2005)

GizzZ schrieb:
			
		

> kannst du dann nich wenigstens schreiben was du mir empfehlen würdets?!
> 
> und an die anderen die mir lachrote bremsklötze empfehlen:
> ich hab meine felgen abgeschmiergelt was wär da ein optimaler bremsklotz?
> oder war des einfach nur en dummer scherz?




habe ich, eine cromfelge mit coolstops und ner vernümpftigen bremsleitung+vernümpftiger bremse+ vernümpftigem hebel!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

@Hertener gut dan hol dir ein hollandrat das reicht!!!
mfg
hund


----------



## Hertener (10. Juli 2005)

@ Hund

Nach Holland mit dem Rad? Ja!
Aber ein Hollandrad? Ich glaube Du täuscht Dich in mir.


----------



## Hund (11. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hund
> 
> Nach Holland mit dem Rad? Ja!
> Aber ein Hollandrad? Ich glaube Du täuscht Dich in mir.




bestimt nicht


----------



## Salieri (11. Juli 2005)

Weils hier um Bremsen geht, kann ich mein Pro auch mal posten, oder? Auf merkwürdige Weise wurde bei meinem ADDICT eine VR Break mitgeliefert. KP Warum, aber egal. Auf jeden Fal, wenn ich Bremse, bleibt der Rechte Bremsschuh immer an der Felge. Was kann ich da machen? Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit abbauen. Wenn ich die Schon habe, kann ich die auch gleich benutzen.


----------



## derFisch (11. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Weils hier um Bremsen geht, kann ich mein Pro auch mal posten, oder? Auf merkwürdige Weise wurde bei meinem ADDICT eine VR Break mitgeliefert. KP Warum, aber egal. Auf jeden Fal, wenn ich Bremse, bleibt der Rechte Bremsschuh immer an der Felge. Was kann ich da machen? Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit abbauen. Wenn ich die Schon habe, kann ich die auch gleich benutzen.


Musst die rechte Feder stärker spannen. Das hier dürfte helfen.


----------



## Flatpro (11. Juli 2005)

verkauf die bremse halt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (12. Juli 2005)

Gut ist es, immer ein bischen Schmiergelpapier dabei zuhaben, falls die Bremsen nicht mehr richtig greifen sollten. Gerade bei schwarzen Felgen kann das zwischendurch mal nötig sein. (War bei mir am Samstag der Fall. Da ging hinten garnichts mehr.    ) Und auch einen passenden Imbusschlüssel, um die Beläge zu demontieren, sollte man dabei haben.


----------



## Hund (12. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Weils hier um Bremsen geht, kann ich mein Pro auch mal posten, oder? Auf merkwürdige Weise wurde bei meinem ADDICT eine VR Break mitgeliefert. KP Warum, aber egal. Auf jeden Fal, wenn ich Bremse, bleibt der Rechte Bremsschuh immer an der Felge. Was kann ich da machen? Und kommt mir jetzt nicht mit abbauen. Wenn ich die Schon habe, kann ich die auch gleich benutzen.




Mach die bremse ab das ist so eine ganz billige (keine U-brage) die müsen die dran machen wegen zol oder so weiß auch nicht genau !!

mfg
hund


----------



## Salieri (12. Juli 2005)

Hund schrieb:
			
		

> Mach die bremse ab das ist so eine ganz billige (keine U-brage) die müsen die dran machen wegen zol oder so weiß auch nicht genau !!
> 
> mfg
> hund


Ähm, nein. Das is ne Tektro U-Brake. KP wie die heißt...

@$H4R]{Y
Danke, aber da steht zum Thema Federspannung nur was zur hinteren Bremse und die Vordere sieht ja ein Wenig anders aus.

Das mit dem Schmirgelpapier werd ich mir merken. Einfach ein bisschen abschleifen undt schon bremst die Breake besser, oder wie? Wie fein sollte das Papier sein?


----------



## jimbim (12. Juli 2005)

die vr bremse am addict is ne CALIPER un keine U-BRAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## alöx (12. Juli 2005)

Teer oder Monty-bremsspray wenn nichts mehr hilft. Dann hast du eine selbstmord-Bremse. 



Ich selber hatte die Swissstop All Season Beläge aufm BMX und die ham so richtig gebremst. Naja mittlerweile ist mein Rad größer und gebremst wird mit DOT4 als Bremskabel...


----------



## Hund (12. Juli 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> die vr bremse am addict is ne CALIPER un keine U-BRAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




cool du waist ja mal was und schreibst nicht nur sinlosen müll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (12. Juli 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> die vr bremse am addict is ne CALIPER un keine U-BRAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 
Is mir auch neu, das Bremsen die aussehen wie ein U keine U-Brakes sind. Dann sag mir doch mal, was es dann für eine ist.


----------



## derFisch (12. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Is mir auch neu, das Bremsen die aussehen wie ein U keine U-Brakes sind. Dann sag mir doch mal, was es dann für eine ist.


Nee, das stimmt scho, am Addict sind vorne Seitenzugbremsen dran. Wusste ich auch nich, hat mir Kevin (hund) aber heute erklärt.
Hilfe dazu


----------



## Salieri (12. Juli 2005)

Vlt sollte man Leute wie mich, die sich mal irren, sofort aufklären. Und nicht gleich raten die Bremse abzubauen. Zumal ich eh schon gesagt habe, das ich die nicht abbauen will und werde.


----------



## Flatpro (13. Juli 2005)

bau se ab, oder die türkenarmee kommt und poppt dich in den po!


----------



## Hertener (13. Juli 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> bau se ab, oder die türkenarmee kommt und poppt dich in den po!


Yo, dann tu 'se mal lieber dran lassen. Da hast'e wenigstens was davon.


----------



## jimbim (13. Juli 2005)

Hund schrieb:
			
		

> cool du waist ja mal was und schreibst nicht nur sinlosen müll


Tja


----------



## Flatpro (13. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Yo, dann tu 'se mal lieber dran lassen. Da hast'e wenigstens was davon.


----------



## Hund (13. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Is mir auch neu, das Bremsen die aussehen wie ein U keine U-Brakes sind. Dann sag mir doch mal, was es dann für eine ist.



lern lesen


----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

Hund schrieb:
			
		

> lern lesen


 
Lesen is auch nicht meine Stärke.

Okay, okay, okay. Hat jemand nen Vorschlag für ne gute Bremse die nicht all zu teuer ist? Dann kann ich die Tektro auch abbauen.


----------



## Hund (14. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> Lesen is auch nicht meine Stärke.
> 
> Okay, okay, okay. Hat jemand nen Vorschlag für ne gute Bremse die nicht all zu teuer ist? Dann kann ich die Tektro auch abbauen.




da auf die gabel past geine drauf!!!     
must dir ne neue gabel kaufen weil deine keine aufnane dafür hat 

mfg
hund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

Hund schrieb:
			
		

> da auf die gabel past geine drauf!!!
> must dir ne neue gabel kaufen weil deine keine aufnane dafür hat
> 
> mfg
> hund


 
Okay, das ist sch****! Bleibt mir wohl nichts anderes übrig, als die Bremse dran zu lassen, oder nur noch mit der hinteren zu bremsen...
Naja, danke.


----------



## Hertener (14. Juli 2005)

Schau mal bei G&S, die haben eine Gabel von Haro  im Angbot für 30 Euro.
Und dann kannst Du Dir da eine Dia Tech Hombre  für 17 Euro dran pappen.


----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

Danke Hertener. Aber...

...wenn ich mir die Gabel so ansehe...
Kann man sich son U-Brake Sockel nicht selber schweißen? Wenn ich das so richtig sehe, sind das ja nur zwei Metall Teile, die da dran geschweißt sind um eine U-Brake zu halten. Also, wenn ich die Bremse hätte, könnte ich das doch auch mit entsprechendem Material selbst schweißen, oder? Sagt mir wenn ich mich da irre.


----------



## moo (14. Juli 2005)

Keiner weiss hier über deine Schweisskünste Bescheid.
Prinzipiell isses natürlich möglich.


----------



## jimbim (14. Juli 2005)

sin diese 2 nippel da net *V*-brake sockel


----------



## moo (14. Juli 2005)

Welche Nippel?


----------



## Hertener (14. Juli 2005)

@ Salieri

Ich hatte diesbezüglich, Sockel anschweißen, ein Gespräch mit den Jungs von G&S. Wandstärke der Gabel: ca. 2mm.
Meine schweißenden Kollegen, die als Experten gelten, schweißen ab 3 mm aufwärts.
Ich werde mir die Gabel holen, und die U-Brake-Platte, die ich montiert habe, zur Seite legen.


----------



## derFisch (14. Juli 2005)

hier is nippelverbot...


----------



## jimbim (14. Juli 2005)

moo schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Nippel?


diese beiden teile anner gabel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moo (14. Juli 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> diese beiden teile anner gabel



An welcher Gabel?


----------



## Hertener (14. Juli 2005)

jimbim - Schreib, dass Du die Mounts meinst, und gut ist.


----------



## moo (14. Juli 2005)

Nix is gut, weil die Gabel vom Addict keine U-Brake Sockel hat.


----------



## ZoMa (14. Juli 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> sin diese 2 nippel da net *V*-brake sockel



Bei V-Brake sitzen die tiefer..


----------



## Salieri (14. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> @ Salieri
> 
> Ich hatte diesbezüglich, Sockel anschweißen, ein Gespräch mit den Jungs von G&S. Wandstärke der Gabel: ca. 2mm.
> Meine schweißenden Kollegen, die als Experten gelten, schweißen ab 3 mm aufwärts.
> Ich werde mir die Gabel holen, und die U-Brake-Platte, die ich montiert habe, zur Seite legen.


 
So, und jetzt bitte nochmal auf deutsch. 
Warum willst du den sockel zur Seite legen? Check ich nicht...



> Keiner weiss hier über deine Schweisskünste Bescheid.
> Prinzipiell isses natürlich möglich.


 
Ich weiß noch nicht mal, wie man son Schweißerteil hält. 
Aber mein Vater kennt sich damit aus, weil er früher viel schweißen musste. Das einzige was er nicht schweißen könnte wäre Aluminium... 
Aber wenn würde ich ihn das machen lassen. ^^


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2005)

Salieri schrieb:
			
		

> So, und jetzt bitte nochmal auf deutsch.
> Warum willst du den sockel zur Seite legen? Check ich nicht...



Nix, da wird kein "Sockel" zur Seite gelegt, sondern eine U-Brake-Platte
Und, zu Deiner Erklärung: Weil die Schraube, mit der die U-Brake-Platte befestigt ist, beim Footjam nervt. Ich bin damit nun ein Jahr gefahren und das war vollkommen korrekt so. Nun wird's aber Zeit für mich die Parts zu wechseln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (15. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Nix, da wird kein "Sockel" zur Seite gelegt, sondern eine U-Brake-Platte
> Und, zu Deiner Erklärung: Weil die Schraube, mit der die U-Brake-Platte befestigt ist, beim Footjam nervt. Ich bin damit nun ein Jahr gefahren und das war vollkommen korrekt so. Nun wird's aber Zeit für mich die Parts zu wechseln.


 
Öhm ja, ok... Ich versteh zwar nur jedes zweite Wort, aber is mir jetz auch egal. Hab probiert vorne ohne Bremse zu fahren und ich denke, bis ich mir ne neue Gabel leisten kann, halt ichs vorne ohne auch aus... ^^


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2005)

O.K., dann mal Hochdeutsch:

Die U-Brake-Platte wird bei Gabeln ohne Mounts (Sockeln) eingesetzt. Die Platte wird mit einer Schraube, wie eine Seitenzugbremse, an der Gabel befestigt. Auf der Platte befinden sich Mounts (Sockel), auf denen eine U-Brake montiert werden kann.
Nun, ich habe so eine Platte und nun stört mich die Schraube, weshalb ich mich entschlossen habe, die Gabel zu wechseln.   

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Hund (15. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> O.K., dann mal Hochdeutsch:
> 
> Die U-Brake-Platte wird bei Gabeln ohne Mounts (Sockeln) eingesetzt. Die Platte wird mit einer Schraube, wie eine Seitenzugbremse, an der Gabel befestigt. Auf der Platte befinden sich Mounts (Sockel), auf denen eine U-Brake montiert werden kann.
> Nun, ich habe so eine Platte und nun stört mich die Schraube, weshalb ich mich entschlossen habe, die Gabel zu wechseln.
> ...




ja  
warum hast du überhaupt ne v-rad bremmse wen du fotjams machen wilst?? vol sinlos     

mfg
hund


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2005)

Gut gebellt, hund. Und nun leg Dich wieder hin. Sonst bau' ich mir noch aus lauter Protest 'ne Rücktrittnabe ein.


----------



## Flatpro (15. Juli 2005)

rücktritt is retro!


----------



## jimbim (15. Juli 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> rücktritt is retro!


und hetero


----------



## Flatpro (15. Juli 2005)

jimbim schrieb:
			
		

> und hetero


fakes sin hetero....


----------



## Stimpy (15. Juli 2005)

Flatpro schrieb:
			
		

> fakes sin hetero....



Dann deute ich das mal so, dass Du kein Fake bist   

...


----------



## Salieri (15. Juli 2005)

Hertener schrieb:
			
		

> Noch Fragen?


 
Ja. Wo nehm ich so auf die schnelle 30 her?


----------



## jimbim (15. Juli 2005)

frag deine eltern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Salieri (15. Juli 2005)

Gute Idee! Hab ich gem8.
Antwort:


> Bin ich eine Bank, oder was!?


----------



## jimbim (15. Juli 2005)

ÜBERREDEN!
sag denen das du ihnen das zurückgibst, aba mach ein fach net!


----------



## Hertener (15. Juli 2005)

@ Salieri

Eine ziemlich plumpe Antwort von Deinen Eltern.
Schließlich gibt's zwei Möglichkeiten:
a) sie können nicht
b) sie mögen nicht
Wie dem auch sei, vielleicht kannst Du etwas auf dem Flohmarkt veräußern?
Ein PlayStation-Spiel etc. sollte ein bischen was einbringen. Und eventuell lassen sich Deine Eltern dazu überreden, die Kosten zu teilen!?


----------



## Hertener (16. Juli 2005)

UPDATE:

Ich habe soeben die letzte der, bei G&S angebotenen, Haro-Gabeln bekommen.   

Dafür kann ich nun eine U-Brake-Platte anbieten!


----------

